# The Prepper's Handbook



## zionprepper (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello to all. My name is Zion Prepper and I'm the author of *The Prepper's Handbook*.
It's available at Amazon.com.
Here is a quick preview of the book:
Shit Hits the Fan (SHTF). The End of the World As We Know It (TEOTWAWKI). A World without Rule or Law (WROL). This is what Preppers prepare for. Bug-out Vehicle (BOV), Bug-out Bag (BOB), Bug-out Location (BOL), Bug-out Directions (BOD). This is the language of the Prepper. This handbook will provide individuals, families, or groups access to the unique mindset of those survivalists called Preppers. Preppers prepare for unknown circumstances, such as economic collapse, natural events, manmade catastrophes, and even the end of the world. Preppers come from all walks of life, ranging from blue-collar workers to white-collar executives running multimillion-dollar companies. 
Preppers find peace of mind knowing that they have food, water, rifles, pistols, ammunition, shelter, heat, energy, and the experience to survive. They have knowledge and relationships that provide skills to construct, engineer, grow, preserve, forge, hunt, provide electricity, teach, and balance the requirements of the survival triangle. Preppers act alone as well as become part of a larger Prepper community. 
To help better understand Preppers, I present the survival triangle, which most Preppers use as a guide. The survival triangle demonstrates the basic foundation of Prepping, and as such I've labeled it the first tenet of Prepping. As a Prepper, I allow you to look through my eyes and share what I've learned and applied to my life. I provide numerous examples and methods of how you can become and understand Preppers.

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good deal! I would like to put this in one of the next contests, as well as buy one for myself!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

[youtube:2xkyblvv]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNXMFG7Ro7M[/youtube:2xkyblvv]


----------

